# Gracie isn't showing up



## Razzy (Oct 6, 2013)

Ive tried time traveling to encounter her but she just doesn't show up, I've had TIY well over 30 days and she just never shows up...

Am I missing something ?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Have you spent at least 60k? Some people say 80k. I suggest buying items for 60k first to besafe.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 6, 2013)

So I have to spend money for her to show up?

I thought I only had to have TIY open ?

I've time traveled about 4 months and she still isn't showing up.
I checked Monday-Friday. >_>;


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

From a bunch of other people I do believe you have to spend money.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure if you HAVE to spend money but it seemed like she'd show up if you spent enough over the week.

Not for sure, but I haven't seen Redd in ages either. It bugs me. :/


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

WAIT, it may be because of Halloween? I dunno.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 6, 2013)

I heard that you have to spend at least 70k, but I have no idea.


----------



## gabriursa (Oct 6, 2013)

Redd shows up very sporadically I find, he was in my town like twice a week for most of August then he made like 3 apps all September, and last time was about 2 weeks ago :/// Gracie I've encountered twice and I've had TIY open now for about 5 weeks, also easily ordered way over 100k since I was cataloging stuff so I guess might be random?


----------



## Razzy (Oct 6, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> WAIT, it may be because of Halloween? I dunno.



I've tt to january and still haven't encountered her..

I guess I'll be spending some bells at TIY


----------



## miotchi (Oct 7, 2013)

She has visited me twice so far, but didn't last week. I'm assuming it's because of Halloween. Katrina and Redd didn't show up either, but for some reason they rarely show up at my town >.< Not every week.


----------



## charmed girl (Oct 7, 2013)

You have to spend a certain amount of bells in order for her to show up again I think you have to spend 100k bells. I have also heard she shows up randomly so she could show up at any time... she might not be showing up at the moment because Jack is ment to appear in your town from 1-7th of this month to talk to you about Halloween and asks you to work for him on the 31st.


----------



## Snow (Oct 7, 2013)

You need to spend 70k for her to begin her fashion checks (which are random, I've read of people going over a month between checks); then another 30k for the emporium to open. In my 2nd town I actually wrote down what I was spending in the TIY, Gracie showed up a few days after I hit 70k (she can't come on Sunday, or event days)


----------



## Filly (Oct 7, 2013)

I've already done two fashion checks from her, and it's been almost a month since I last saw her in my town.  So aggravating.  Could it really be because of Halloween (which is only one day of the whole year)?  I'm going to be mad if I have to wait until November to do another Fashion Check.


----------



## Rendra (Oct 7, 2013)

You have to spend 70K at TIY for Gracie to start showing up. Then you have to pass 4 fashion checks AND spend another 30K for the final store upgrade. Some have suggested that for each 10K you spend to get up to the 30K, is when Gracie will show up again each time. But I don't know that for a fact because I got to 100K (kept buying EVERYTHING in the store) and the day Gracie showed up for the 1st time, I kept TT back to 5:59 am to get all 4 fashion checks done at once.
Good Luck


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 7, 2013)

Even if you got Gracie and passed it 4 times, you still have to spend something like 100K to upgrade to T&T Emporium.


----------



## Twisk (Oct 7, 2013)

I've only gotten one fashion check so far. I feel like I buy a fair amount from T.I.Y. -- at least, from the catalog -- so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, or if I'm just unlucky. Oh well, I try not to worry about it too much, but I can't help but be jealous of friends who have the Emporium already. xP


----------



## jenikinz (Oct 7, 2013)

I just kept spending money until she showed up...I think I was around 70K when she showed up.  I am not sure if that is what does it but if you have had TIY that long I would just start buying everything out every day...that is what I did as soon as I got the TIY and she showed up after a week or two of buying EVERYTHING in the shop and also ordering furniture from the catalog.


----------



## DJjeff20 (Oct 7, 2013)

She took forever to show up for the final upgrade(about 3 weeks), she just stopped by a week ago and I finally got the Emporium. So worth the wait!


----------



## lananana (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh I'm having the same problem. I've had TIY for the longest, over a month at the least, and Gracie has never visited. Ever. I play every week day and check. It's really bugging me. No chance for advancement. I guess I'm not spending enough, I will try that.


----------



## Rendra (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't know if catalog orders count towards the 70K and additional 30K (100K total) for getting the final upgraded store.


----------



## BranFlakes (Oct 8, 2013)

Its 100,000 Bells at T.I.Y, and at least 30 days. She comes randomly on different days of the week at the plaza.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 8, 2013)

I finally got her to show up. 

I had to buy things from TIY for her to finally make an appearance. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 8, 2013)

Whoops, didn't see your post


----------

